# Best remodeler apps for ipad



## A.Murrill (Nov 25, 2011)

My wife got me an iPad. My I laws got me a portable router and printer. I'm ready to go do an estimate and write a contract.
What apps are you guys using to do business. Sales, slide shows, job tracking etc. Any advice to kick start me would be great!


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

I find the following to be helpful. Not all of them every day or on each client.

Pages, ghostwriter, penultimate, Evernote, Dropbox, SignNow

Calculator, Measures, MagicPlan

Houzz, PS Express, Snapseed

And of course CT Forum


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

BuildCalc

Tom


----------



## A.Murrill (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I'm going to check all those out.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Great now Im not the only one.. :laughing:


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Doctor Handyman said:


> I find the following to be helpful. Not all of them every day or on each client.
> 
> Pages, ghostwriter, penultimate, Evernote, Dropbox, SignNow
> 
> ...


Some good apps there


----------



## A.Murrill (Nov 25, 2011)

Matt- ????
Did you just get an iPad or are you ready to go write an estimate?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I have been providing proposal s on the go for about a year and a half now. I thought I was the only guy around who did it. I should lie to you, but the truth is that it increases my closing ratio in a big way. You will find that people really appreciate your new ability. :thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Also make sure to run the truck when using the power converter and modem. Had a few dead batteries over the last year, one in a clients driveway.. :embarrassed: 

I didnt get that job..


----------



## A.Murrill (Nov 25, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Also make sure to run the truck when using the power converter and modem. Had a few dead batteries over the last year, one in a clients driveway.. :embarrassed:
> 
> I didnt get that job..


Haha! Ya that would be kind of embarrassing. I've been wanting to do it for a while, but just haven't. I met a guy 8 or 9 years ago at a training class who was setup to do everything out of his van and he said it helped his closing% a bunch. Back then I thought he was bananas. I guess I'm about to find out how much it helps me.
By the way I just checked out Houzz app. It's pretty cool. Seems like a good place to get design ideas.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Houzz is amazing. There is an ex memeber here who has quite the following on there..


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

A.Murrill said:


> Haha! Ya that would be kind of embarrassing. I've been wanting to do it for a while, but just haven't. I met a guy 8 or 9 years ago at a training class who was setup to do everything out of his van and he said it helped his closing% a bunch. Back then I thought he was bananas. I guess I'm about to find out how much it helps me.
> By the way I just checked out Houzz app. It's pretty cool. Seems like a good place to get design ideas.


Years ago before newish trucks were in the budget I actually had to replace a starter in a clients driveway. Didnt get that job either...


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

A.Murrill said:


> By the way I just checked out Houzz app. It's pretty cool. Seems like a good place to get design ideas.


I knew you would like that one. For the past year+ I have been telling my clients that unsuccessfully attempt to convey their design ideas to me, "Just show me pictures of what you want and I will copy it."
Really has replaced magazine clippings.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Check out flip board. I love that one. Very up to date news stories, a great interface, and most stories are under 3 pages which plays to my attention span.


----------



## barry1219 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks you guys..I am always doing stuff on the go...wife got me an iPad and these apps will be put to good use..between my Bosch laser tape last week for my bday and this iPad I feel like a secret agent..


----------



## barry1219 (Oct 8, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Also make sure to run the truck when using the power converter and modem. Had a few dead batteries over the last year, one in a clients driveway.. :embarrassed:
> 
> I didnt get that job..


i bought out my brother-in-law 5+ years ago..the straw that broke my back and made me figure out an exit strategy....he showed up to meet me to bid a job and the house was in the $350k range...brand new paver driveway...his car leaked all over the driveway...client even said something about it..I was beyond upset at him..he knew it leaked..couple months later he didn't have to get up early any more.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I just got Magic Plan the other day, it's the coolest app I've seen so far. You actually use your camera view and you walk the room and drop cones in every corner of the room, you mark your doors and when you done it generates a plan with the dimension of each wall. You can do the whole house then put everything together and you will have the whole floor plan. Great to do basement plans etc.

Check this video out


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

If that really works it might be the coolest thing I have ever seen. Is still just for ios?


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> If that really works it might be the coolest thing I have ever seen. Is still just for ios?


I would think so since it uses the accelerometer/compass/etc in the iOS device.

I use it when the room is empty. Too hard guessing corners with furniture. Best results when you hold iPad at exact height and center of the room.


----------



## A.Murrill (Nov 25, 2011)

I downloaded Construction Cost Estimator tonight and have been playing with it. It seems pretty cool so far.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> If that really works it might be the coolest thing I have ever seen. Is still just for ios?


For now. Go to the website and tell them you want it for Android. They are hoping to have it for early 2013. 

http://www.sensopia.com/english/index.html


----------

